# PC-Controller Input falsch



## SoLame (15. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir letzte Woche einen Controller für PC, Switch und Android gekauft.
Er funktioniert soweit einwandfrei nur wird die Tasteneingabe in Windows mit den Tasten A und B, sowie X und Y vertauscht.
Leider habe ich hierzu nach einer Google Recherche nichts gefunden und ich habe keine Lust in den Spielen alles manuell umzustellen.
Vielleicht hat ja einer von euch eine Idee.

Der Controller ist folgender:
BEBONCOOL NFC Controller fuer Nintendo Switch, 6-Achsen Somatosensory mit Dual-Motoren 20H Spielzeit Switch Controller, Funktion mit Amiibo NFC Controller Zubehoer fuer Nintendo Switch: Amazon.de: Elektronik

PXN-9607S

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## JackA (15. März 2019)

*AW: Pc Controller Input falsch*

Versuchs mal mit Xpadder


----------



## lord_mogul (21. März 2019)

*AW: Pc Controller Input falsch*

Das Problem ist eher, dass die Tasten "falsch" gelabled sind. Das Layout auf dem Controller ist quasi wie typisch für Nintendo, auf dem PC wird aber seit einigen Jahren das meiste standardmäßg analog zum Xbox Controller belegt, sprich A und B sowie X und Y sind vertauscht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Musst mal darauf achten, welche Taste ausgelöst wird wenn du z.B. den unteren Knopf drückst. Wenn das mit der Belegung für die A-Taste übereinstimmt, macht dein Controller genau was er machen sollte (Wobei für mich die Position der Taste wichtiger ist als die Beschriftung, für gewöhnlich schaue ich auf den Bildschirm und nicht auf den Controller)
Wenn im Falle der unteren Taste aber die Aktion für "B" ausgeführt wird, entsprechen die Tasten ihrer Beschriftung, aber nicht dem erwarteten (räumlichen) Layout.

Als Lösung bietet sich das hier schon erwähnte Xpadder an, oder auch Sachen wie vJoy (eigentlich für Joycons am PC) in Verbindung mit x360ce. Das unterstützt dann auch die Bewegungssensoren, wenn der Controller welche für die Switch mitbringt (Schon mit Joycons probiert, funktioniert hervorragend sobald das eingerichtet ist)


----------

